

Talk by LoveFilm's CEO Simon Calver - jvandenbroeck
http://www.ucl.ac.uk/advances/training/entrepreneurshiplectures/videos/spring2012

======
jvandenbroeck
Incredible what they did after the fire, from nothing back to operations in
48h

